# Keith Michaels



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Obviously one hate all motorists hate is finding the right insurance on purchase or when it comes around to renewal time.

Just thought i would post to reccomend anyone who is looking for a competitive quote speak to Gary Moulson from Keith Michaels.

Occasionaly you may find a policy cheaper i never have done apart from A Plan however i have read many horrendous reviews about those guys if the dreaded may happen.

As a plus point he is a performance car driver and a really good lad.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I know Gary and use him for my insurance too  No-one could touch his quote and my neighbour also found he was hundreds cheaper too after I recommended him 
Shame he drives a poobaru though


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Well cant say shame because i have a scooby doo type r as well and i love it just not as much as i love my gtr now


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

What spec is your car, how old are you and how much was your quote?

If you dont mind? As then we can see what we're talking about here.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

I am 24 years of age and have 4 years no claims now however have been with these guys since i was 22 with 2 years no claims.

My Impreza Type R

18" Prodrive Alloys, Lowered Suspension, Front Mount Intercooler, TD06 20G Turbo, 550cc injectors, Blitz Nur Spec Exhaust, air filter. Facelift bodywork inc light spoiler etc.

Insured this with him valued at 9k for £950 for the year

The above is now off the road and my GTR is insured through them spec as follows - 

33 Gtr, Volks 17" Wheels, Lowered Suspension, 600cc injectors, Nismo Ecu, Full exhaust inc decat, K&N M's filters, Greddy Large front mount intercooler, Adjustable fuel pressure reg.

Simply swapped the car over no other costs involved. Not sure on price with both cars on the road but i'm sure it will be pretty good


----------



## bal69 (Sep 21, 2007)

I recomend these guys to, plus an added bounus they will cover you on track for an extra £60 each time

Bal


----------



## Cameron (Feb 19, 2009)

typerchris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Obviously one hate all motorists hate is finding the right insurance on purchase or when it comes around to renewal time.
> 
> ...


Thats very interesting to hear..

I actually work for A-Plan Insurance and I know that as a broker we all use the same Insurance companies...Not sure how our claims service can be any worse than any other broker. We also have two very good claims handlers in our office who always work hard to help clients out if the worse should happen.

Would be interested in knowing where you get your information from....another broker perhaps?????


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Im 37, HP12 postcode, 8 years NCD, R33 GTR, all "stage 1" mods, plus 18" wheels, and Nismo styling covered, fully comp with a mate as named driver, £525


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Im 28, SG17 postcode 33 GTR, silly mods, fully comp £600, 11 years no claims tho...


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Free Bump for Keith Michaels :thumbsup: Top company in my opinion!


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Cameron said:


> Thats very interesting to hear..
> 
> I actually work for A-Plan Insurance and I know that as a broker we all use the same Insurance companies...Not sure how our claims service can be any worse than any other broker. We also have two very good claims handlers in our office who always work hard to help clients out if the worse should happen.
> 
> Would be interested in knowing where you get your information from....another broker perhaps?????


I know a few people very well on the scoobynet forum and one particular person is having a terrible time dealing with your claims dept read the following when rob re introduced himself on the forum.

Hello from Rob @ A-Plan

I know for a fact some of the tactics some brokers use to get a cheap rate which is all well and good until you need to claim.

I will be sticking to the brokers i have used and had good results from. I am not saying i wouldnt get a good quote from you guys however from what i have heard from a fair few people i will be sticking with the guysi know.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Informative thread, its good for all when people list their spec, age, location, quote etc on insurance as most brokers if not all can charge you what they like. With most businesses you buy a product for a net figure and it has a recommended rrp but with insurance, travel and alike the brokers see a minimum profit figure, but their job is to charge you as much as possible and they get for example 20% after they have hit a set target. 
This is fact for some companies but not all. I personally have used keith michaels about 10yrs ago for a few high end cars and the broker christian who is still their done me okay. However when I call for the new R33 2 yrs ago he tried it and quoted 2k. A plan quoted 900.
Always shop around and play them against eachother as they do all have the same netts with the same companies.

With regards to claims, you guys should know that on your certificate you should have a claims number direct to the insurer for example Highway and you call them as they are not programmed to say NO. You do not need to call your broker!!!!

My shillings worth! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cameron (Feb 19, 2009)

typerchris said:


> I know a few people very well on the scoobynet forum and one particular person is having a terrible time dealing with your claims dept read the following when rob re introduced himself on the forum.
> 
> Hello from Rob @ A-Plan
> 
> ...


I have been in the business along time and keep an eye on all the forums.

I have seen negative feedback on ALL brokers regarding claims, so I just think it was a bit harsh to single us out in your original post.

If a client does get an issue with a claim, we always go out of our way to help with them out.

And with regards to tactics and cheap rates??. Im not quite sure how that works as again we deal with the same companies. We access the risk and refer it to the underwriters and account for things like age, postcode and good driving experience. We then get the best rate we can.

As the above I just think you have singled us out for some reason..


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Got a quote from Keith Michaels due to this thread, a very reasonable £621 fully comp with my husband on as well, an R34GTR.:clap: Best I've had anywhere, and will probably take it up.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> Got a quote from Keith Michaels due to this thread, a very reasonable £621 fully comp with my husband on as well, an R34GTR.:clap: Best I've had anywhere, and will probably take it up.


Pleased you found this thread useful. Did you speak to Gary?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Cameron said:


> If a client does get an issue with a claim, we always go out of our way to help with them out.


That's not exactly true.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

matt j said:


> That's not exactly true.


MMMM it seems as though they do have a few problems when it comes to claims.

Well my renewal is due in may i dont think i will even be giving a plan a thought. 

Keith Michaels all the way for me


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

typerchris said:


> Pleased you found this thread useful. Did you speak to Gary?



Actually was a chap called Jeremy but still very helpful.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Oh good glad to hear they are all as helpful as gary is.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Listerofsmeg said:


> Im 28, SG17 postcode 33 GTR, silly mods, fully comp £600, 11 years no claims tho...


Did you have to give a power figure?

Philip


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Philip said:


> Did you have to give a power figure?
> 
> Philip


No they have never asked for a power figure with me they prob wont even ask what brand of mods etc just a outline of mods.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm currently insured via them and had to give a power figure and a list of modifications to get cover.

Philip


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

I had to outline mods for example performance exhaust didnt have to detail the make eg hks.

Never asked me for a power figure however i am guessing if you have something like a rb30 they may want info like that.


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi mate my insurance is up in April do you have a contact number?:thumbsup:


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

richardr33 said:


> Hi mate my insurance is up in April do you have a contact number?:thumbsup:


Ring 0845 337 3380 and ask for Gary Moulson


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

I just sorted my insurance out for my 600bhp R33 GTR with Jeremy.. (previously i was with A-Plan at £850 year including breakdown but no trackday cover)

Keith Michaels sorted me out-- slightly more expensive at £940 including breakdown cover. The best bit for me is track day cover for organised marshalled events (e.g. Motorsportvision etc) is included for £60 each time. Whereas A plan dont do track cover and it used to cost me about £220 a time with Competition Car Insurance. 

So one trackday and I've saved money. Plus with Keith Michaels all my mods (wheels suspension intercoolers engine parts etc) will be replaced like for like (not like for factory!) in case of accident damage. A Plan verbally quoted this was the case but Marker Study their underwriter dont put it in writing..... read into that what you will.

Anyways well chuffed


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Fantastic i am happy that i seem to be with the best performance car broker as everyone else is finding


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

This is going to be my 2nd year with Keith Michaels and all mods declared, about £35,000-£40,000 worth, (RIPs RB30, T04z, OS Giken gearbox internals etc, etc) like for like replacement. Renewal came in at £1100, 10 yrs no claims, TW7 postcode. Jeremy Pocock is the guy I dealt with, bit of a petrol head himself.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

chaz_r33_gtr said:


> ISo one trackday and I've saved money. Plus with Keith Michaels all my mods (wheels suspension intercoolers engine parts etc) will be replaced like for like (not like for factory!) in case of accident damage. A Plan verbally quoted this was the case but Marker Study their underwriter dont put it in writing..... read into that what you will.


That would be the source of claims grief and sharp practice, beyond a doubt.


I was insured through Keith Michaels last year, and moved to A-Plan this year purely on a cost basis. Both brokers were helpful, knowledgable and recommended on the forums.

However, due to recent experience, I can authoritatively state your broker can end up wearing the blame for the insurance companies bad habits. This I know, to my cost.

Both companies are excellent providers of performance car insurance policies from various insurers, but please ensure you check the fine print from the insurer themselves and list every modification; if in doubt, get the insurance company to check with their underwriters. One mod not mentioned can be used to invalidate your claim.


----------



## sn:afu (Feb 18, 2009)

Good job I keep an eye on this forum, my skyline dream is approaching rapidly having found a mint r34 gt-t for sale and my CTR insurance being up at the end of this month.

Just got to overcome the following hurdles - im only 24, imported car, 3 yrs ncb, 1 crash (technically not my fault due to ice) and sp30.

Will let you know how i get on..........


----------



## j1m1z (Nov 29, 2007)

I am with gary moulson and keith michaels myself. 41 yrs old 6yrs pnc. my STi has had extensive engine build at zen performance 2.5 long engine fully forged internals total cost of engine alone stands at £14,000 and all fully declared (with an agreement for like for like replacement God forbid anything should happen) including various carbon fibre body panels ie: bonnet air dams front spoiler also wheels brakes exhaust (and this includes brakedown cover legal etc. i went for the whole lot) costs me £90. per month. 

with performance car ownership, declare everything. why go out and spend "silly" amounts of money on parts and not insure them?


----------



## j1m1z (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

My Insurance with Keith Michaels, declaration of mods says; RIPs RB30/26, as a whole, is that good enough or should every part be listed individually for a like for like policy?? ie; what cams, what turbo, whats been done to the head, etc, etc.


----------



## englishrodder (Jun 28, 2006)

Just spoke to Jeremy and got a good deal at £850 on my car, like for like replacement etc

37 years old, 9 years NCD
Seems good to me!


----------



## sn:afu (Feb 18, 2009)

Couldn't help me unfortunately, my lack of RWD experience didn't work in my favour but thanks any way Jeremy.

Will be trying them again when im 25 see what kind of quotes I get then.......


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

pupsi said:


> My Insurance with Keith Michaels, declaration of mods says; RIPs RB30/26, as a whole, is that good enough or should every part be listed individually for a like for like policy?? ie; what cams, what turbo, whats been done to the head, etc, etc.


At the very least you will need to provide itemised invoices covering all works being claimed for if the parts involved are non-standard.

My insurance schedule details the cams, internal cryo work, the whole lot.


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Pupsi

Give me a call tomorrow and we can up date your list of parts fitted to the car I'm sure we have all of them but we can go through them and check.

Many Thanks

Jeremy.:thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

That shouldn't be a problem, RIPs can supply the individual paperwork if needs be, but lets hope it never comes to that.


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

1 crash (technically not my fault due to ice)



I don't get that - was the ice driving your car? - or did you crash whilst driving beyond your ability on ice?


----------



## sn:afu (Feb 18, 2009)

ZXTTdriver said:


> 1 crash (technically not my fault due to ice)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get that - was the ice driving your car? - or did you crash whilst driving beyond your ability on ice?


No i hit a patch of ice on a bend on the way home one evening on a road I know very well, and the back end stepped out.

But it has to go down as your fault on the insurance form.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

+1 for postitive experiences with Keith Michaels, competitive and they know what hey are talking about when it comes too spec, models etc


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

I am also with Keith Micheals now, I was with A-plan for 3/4 years and cannot fault the service I received from them - I moved to KM purely due to the track day insurance.

36, 10 NCB, no points, east anglia post code - all mods declared (even provided pictures of the car to show condition etc) - £400 fully comp plus £60 per trackday.


----------



## carylangley (May 2, 2008)

*Lifesure*

Was with A-Plan last year £470 fully comp all mods etc, which I thought was pretty good. Being from Yorkshire however shopped around. 

Found out that SKY Insurance have a minimum premium of £500 for any Skyline,.
Got connected to a company called 'Call Connections', in fact SKY put me through to them. They took details and got 5 diferent companies to ring me back within half an hour. 

Hey presto Adam Williams at Lifesure came back saying it would be hard to match A-Plan, all credit 10 mins later he rings back, FC me and missus, all mods like for like, windscreen etc including legal protection £387-00. Definitely worth a ring on 0871 7261235


----------



## NigeT (Aug 17, 2004)

Just gone with Keith Micheals.....

Spoke to Jeremy.. top bloke who knows his stuff and beat A-plans quote by £50....and it's the same insurer as last year!!!

39 yrs old, 9 yrs no claims all mods declared (stg 1) £520:thumbsup

V. Happy


----------



## Mike VSPEC II (Jun 14, 2007)

44 9yrs NCD & Protected R34GTR Vspec II with all mods listed to 550bhp including part Nismo Body Kit (side skirts and spats) £800 which was £200 better than last year with a more honest declaration. Who with, you guessed it Keith Michaels. Speak to Jeremy he is a top bloke straight no messing and will work hard to find a cost effective solution.


----------



## jmakser (Jul 11, 2008)

*insurance*



typerchris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Obviously one hate all motorists hate is finding the right insurance on purchase or when it comes around to renewal time.
> 
> ...


i had a claim of around 2 grand with a-plan .they were superb and my premium only went up 40 quid .


----------

